# Dear dog owners that like their dog to go off lead...



## MileAMinute (9 February 2015)

Please can you ensure that you can actually call your dog back first? I live right by a canal and take my beagle down there daily. He is fairly new to us so I've not tried him off lead yet (however my old beagle was always off the lead and came back straight away). 

The amount of people that let their dogs come bounding up to mine and don't bother to recall them is unreal. Thankfully my guy is good natured and will just want to play, but it's hardly the point. I want to walk my dog, by myself. I've just been harassed on my whole walk by some ratty terrier that would not return to it's owner and I nearly tripped over the damn thing at one point.

Grrr.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

This seems to be a nationwide problem, I have a nervous Lurcher who can also chase little dogs and jump on them in play if I don't watch her. If I see a likely "victim- little fluffy dog" she'll target, on the lead she goes,as although her recall is 90% she will go if the mood takes her.
On the other side of the coin, she's been attacked by off the lead big dogs in the past and is scared of certain big dogs. I have been walking her on the lead going towards my van to put her and the others back in after their walk when time and time again,people coming on to the common and through the only narrow gate available will either stand RIGHT by the gate way nattering to someone and not move to clear the gateway so you have to go past their aggressive dogs or let their dogs off who come bounding through the gate and make a beeline for mine on her lead, scaring the *****e out of her.
I shout at the owners and they look in amazement as if they have NO idea what the problem is and I do think that some are just plain stupid.
IF I see another dog on their lead, I keep mine well away as that dog is on the lead FOR a reason which I respect.
I like to walk alone, I don't want numerous unknown dogs pestering mine. We have our certain playmates who we know to be safe and friendly.
We want to be left in peace!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 February 2015)

I have this problem too......... with our old dog it was a nightmare walking anywhere where there were other dogs (and badly behaved owners!) simply because she was old - and people would just let their dogs come up to her and stick themselves in her face, which unnerved her a great deal, poor old lass. This then meant that little dog (rightly protecting "his" bitch) would then respond with aggression.

I asked countless times for people PLEASE to keep their dogs under control and away from mine; but the vast majority ignored this request 

I thought about getting my own hi-viz tabard that said words to the effect of "Please keep your dog away from mine" - then in looking for it, came across something called the "Yellow Dog/"My Dog Needs Space" website; you can get a bright yellow tabard for yourself to wear and various items e.g. a kerchief to go on the dog which says "My Dog Needs Space". Think the website is www.yellowdog.co.uk - deffo worth getting their stuff as it gives a very highly visible message to Stay Away.

I haven't used it yet......... old dog had to be PTS three weeks ago today, bless her.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I have this problem too......... with our old dog it was a nightmare walking anywhere where there were other dogs (and badly behaved owners!) simply because she was old - and people would just let their dogs come up to her and stick themselves in her face, which unnerved her a great deal, poor old lass. This then meant that little dog (rightly protecting "his" bitch) would then respond with aggression.

I asked countless times for people PLEASE to keep their dogs under control and away from mine; but the vast majority ignored this request 

I thought about getting my own hi-viz tabard that said words to the effect of "Please keep your dog away from mine" - then in looking for it, came across something called the "Yellow Dog/"My Dog Needs Space" website; you can get a bright yellow tabard for yourself to wear and various items e.g. a kerchief to go on the dog which says "My Dog Needs Space". Think the website is www.yellowdog.co.uk - deffo worth getting their stuff as it gives a very highly visible message to Stay Away.

I haven't used it yet......... old dog had to be PTS three weeks ago today, bless her.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you lost your dog, lost one of mine 5 years ago, never got over it.
I think the tabbard is a good idea but people are SO damn stupid, would they read it or bother to do anything to keep their dogs away?
It's such a selfish and arrogant society we live in now, I wish I could win the lottery and buy enough land to be able to walk in peace!
Can but dream!
Oz


----------



## leflynn (9 February 2015)

There are idiots near me that had the audacity to get quite aggressive when I asked then to recall their two newfoundlands who were off lead and bounding towards me and my grey who isn't too keen on things rushing at him...  They ignored any calls subsequently and I was told one was only a puppy and that if I couldn't control my dog I shouldn't have one...   Err mine is on a lead doing what I ask and your two are bounding around and at onepoint had us hemmed against a car.  Vile people and feel sorry for the dogs tbh as they have no manners


----------



## Adina (9 February 2015)

The problem people are those that don't actually watch their dog - just let it off the lead and then just walk off chatting.  This happened when my GSD pup was six months.  I was about to leave the field so pup was on lead. The gateway was narrow and extremely muddy.  I could see two Springers with two ladies on the footpath, about to come through the gate, so I put pup in a sit and waited for them to come through. They came through gate, dogs off lead, sent two frisbies wizzing past me, walked past me up the hill, chatting. The two dogs bounced around and circled close to us with the two frisbies. Pup stayed sat for a while, but the "game" was just too much for her. She jumped forward, I slipped and ended up spread-eagled in the mud. The "ladies" were oblivious and only turned to see me when I squealed. No apology.


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

Every other dog owner believes you want nothing more than their darling dog coming up to yours for a play or a fuss.....It makes my blood boil and I have 8 fantastically sociable and well behaved dogs but I will not let them participate in "off lead random approaching" mainly to peeve people off who have no control over their dogs on a lead (who choose) to let them off rather than deal with them pulling like a train!! Lazy owners using the excuse their dogs " just wanna say hi". It does not happen often to me because my face is like thunder and my wrath even worse. If your dog is going to hot foot it over to mine or any I'm walking whilst you grin like deranged chimp (be prepared for a foul mouthed rant) and if your dog acts aggressively be prepared for me to give it a boot. I have put many a dog owner in their place who now always put their dog on a lead when passing me. (My OH) who Is much more laid back thinks it amusing but admits his walks with his clients dogs are far more enjoyable when I'm present lol. If you dog is off lead and you can keep it at heel (good for you) if you can't and it does as it pleases whilst you avoiding having to control it ( you should not have a dog).


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

In my first psychology course I funnily enough covered a large portion of course work on people who don't interact with their dogs on walk and that included going to random walking areas and observing dogs and walkers. It was amazing how many used a walk as a social meet up for themselves whilst totally ignoring their dogs.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

CAYLA said:



			Every other dog owner believes you want nothing more than their darling dog coming up to yours for a play or a fuss.....It makes my blood boil and I have 8 fantastically sociable and well behaved dogs but I will not let them participate in "off lead random approaching" mainly to peeve people off who have no control over their dogs on a lead (who choose) to let them off rather than deal with them pulling like a train!! Lazy owners using the excuse their dogs " just wanna say hi". It does not happen often to me because my face is like thunder and my wrath even worse. If your dog is going to hot foot it over to mine or any I'm walking whilst you grin like deranged chimp (be prepared for a foul mouthed rant) and if your dog acts aggressively be prepared for me to give it a boot. I have put many a dog owner in their place who now always put their dog on a lead when passing me. (My OH) who Is much more laid back thinks it amusing but admits his walks with his clients dogs are far more enjoyable when I'm present lol. If you dog is off lead and you can keep it at heel (good for you) if you can't and it does as it pleases whilst you avoiding having to control it ( you should not have a dog).
		
Click to expand...

Can I come out for a walk with you! 
Now that I would enjoy! 
Oz


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2015)

Cayla, there is a business opportunity here, you could rent yourself out to local governments to sort out problem dog parks anjd footpaths.

There is a woman in the village here who walks a little black staff bitch who attacks all other dogs it sees. I lost my temper with her last time and she got very cross and said 'You only don't want me trespassing with my dog off lead as it attacks your dogs, you are so unreasonable'. I mean - I am living on another planet or something?


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

Haha I'm pmsl...I will hire myself out for group walks. I already have a raging temper and this is a pet peeve so I admit hands up. I'm like a loose cannon ( my poor OH) just braces himself. I'm not exactly a tiny little scrap of a thing either lol. The wife with the staff would get her arse kicked and so would the dog lol.


----------



## MileAMinute (9 February 2015)

CAYLA said:



			Every other dog owner believes you want nothing more than their darling dog coming up to yours for a play or a fuss.....It makes my blood boil and I have 8 fantastically sociable and well behaved dogs but I will not let them participate in "off lead random approaching" mainly to peeve people off who have no control over their dogs on a lead (who choose) to let them off rather than deal with them pulling like a train!! Lazy owners using the excuse their dogs " just wanna say hi". It does not happen often to me because my face is like thunder and my wrath even worse. If your dog is going to hot foot it over to mine or any I'm walking whilst you grin like deranged chimp (be prepared for a foul mouthed rant) and if your dog acts aggressively be prepared for me to give it a boot. I have put many a dog owner in their place who now always put their dog on a lead when passing me. (My OH) who Is much more laid back thinks it amusing but admits his walks with his clients dogs are far more enjoyable when I'm present lol. If you dog is off lead and you can keep it at heel (good for you) if you can't and it does as it pleases whilst you avoiding having to control it ( you should not have a dog).
		
Click to expand...

Amen!

It's just basic manners. When my old boy was off lead, I'd always call him back and clip him onto the lead if other dogs/cyclists/people were approaching.
I can't guarantee that the other dog will be friendly, that the cyclist won't run him over, or that the pedestrians aren't scared of dogs. 

I value my dogs too much to take that kind of risk. These kinds of people clearly don't. And to minimise guilt they use your phrasing, Cayla, 'just wants to say hi/play'.....grrrr.


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

It is indeed basic manners. It's just it's a rare to see now in dog owners. On face book last week some wife was moaning she got punched by a fella because she let her 4 shih tzus hurtling towards his collie "to play".He shouted at her to call them away or his dog would bite them. She ignored so he kicked one of the dogs and she in turn (pushed) the man and he (punched) her. She was trying to WARN people about this man. I answered that she could easily be screaming blue murder because the collie savaged her precious shih tzus and that she was at fault lol. And indeed why risk tripping joggers and cyclists up because your dog is a clown and you a lazy dog owning twerp.


----------



## SadKen (9 February 2015)

This is a pet peeve of mine but I rarely post on the threads on here about this kind of thing because I get all worked up when people defend their 'right' to ignore my reasonable request to keep their dog away from mine.

It's not ok. It's rude. I don't see what's so hard to understand. Bog off unless I explicitly tell you you don't have to! 

As I posted on another similar thread in answer to someone saying that those who don't want their dogs to interact are neurotic: worst case scenario is that your off lead dog ain't friendly and takes exception to my on lead dog, he aggressively gets in mine's space, there's an awful dog fight that neither of us can stop, resulting in significant injury or death to dog or human. 

Or we can avoid all the risk by keeping our dogs on a lead around others, especially those on lead themselves, and out of the way. 

It's a no brainer!


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

Well how about this then, I live right next to a disused ex RAF WW2 fighter station airfield that is now the home to a local gliding school I do work for (making cable parachutes) I have got to know the guys there in the club quite well and I do feel so sorry for them.
They have a few barriers up round the airfield to keep the public off the airfield during flying time as the outer edges are now owned by Croydon Council (Corporation of London actually) who permit the public to use it.
The RAF Air Cadets also use the airfield for their gliders in a separate hangar but have been grounded for nearly a year due to glider problems.
We as dog walkers are allowed round the outside of the airfield behind the barriers and there's a solid yellow line that runs right round and we are supposed to walk to the right of it away from air and ground crews flying.
When the Raf Cadets were flying they had lots of ground crews in yellow landies driving round to monitor and police the perimeter to keep dog walkers etc off but now they are not there the public walk where ever they please even when the gliders are up!
I have witness on several occasions joggers waiting for a glider to go up and then run across the runway as a short cut and 2 ladies with 2 dogs walking across the runway walking their dogs! 
It happens so much that the gliders cannot operate at weekends simply because they don't have enough ground crews to keep the public off the runway.
WHO in their right mind would walk across the runway!
Last week a dog walker was at last hit, paramedics carted him off to the hospital, wonder if the gliders will get sued?
One woman with a pram was walking down the runway and refused to get off it last I heard!
WHAT is wrong with people?
Do we have a subspecies who are so stupid that they have no sense of self preservation?
Cayla, please come and sort them out!
I'd pay good money to see you in action! 
Oz


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

SadKen said:



			This is a pet peeve of mine but I rarely post on the threads on here about this kind of thing because I get all worked up when people defend their 'right' to ignore my reasonable request to keep their dog away from mine.

It's not ok. It's rude. I don't see what's so hard to understand. Bog off unless I explicitly tell you you don't have to! 

As I posted on another similar thread in answer to someone saying that those who don't want their dogs to interact are neurotic: worst case scenario is that your off lead dog ain't friendly and takes exception to my on lead dog, he aggressively gets in mine's space, there's an awful dog fight that neither of us can stop, resulting in significant injury or death to dog or human. 

Or we can avoid all the risk by keeping our dogs on a lead around others, especially those on lead themselves, and out of the way. 

It's a no brainer!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Exactly

And annoyingly 90% of those who say "owners are miserable or neurotic" for not letting their dogs engage in "out of control idiocy" on a footpath where joggers and other dog walkers/horses are passing! are mainly the majority who have never taught their dogs any lead manners at all and risk looking like a complete pillock when their dog starts acting like a deranged loon. Its far easier to let them run wild than have their arms pulled out or god forbid they may have to actually discipline their dog. If you want your dog to play bog off in a field with some mates and have a gas on and let them hoon, DON'T allow your dog to run to all in sundry on narrow footpaths. (Or you may just meet a miserable bint like me who proceeds to rip you another one lol).  
I could never be accused of being a neurotic dog owner, im so laid back about my dogs but I could be accused of being miserable lol.
How do I get the little smilies (Im sure I have used them before lol) ?


----------



## Annette4 (9 February 2015)

I have to admit......at the moment, Fizz's recall is hit and miss which I am putting down to her age (coming up to a year). 

I do my very best to work on this but when we do have an issue, I do everything I can do get her back and I am REALLY apologetic when it does happen. I am mortified! It has only happened twice and luckily they were lovely dogs and the owners (I think because of my reaction) were ok with me. She went back on a long line after the first incident and as she had been perfect, she went off again so the long line came off.....it's not been back off since!

I've been on the other end of it with a reactive dog and it drove me mad when people were rude and/or didn't apologise!


----------



## CAYLA (9 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Well how about this then, I live right next to a disused ex RAF WW2 fighter station airfield that is now the home to a local gliding school I do work for (making cable parachutes) I have got to know the guys there in the club quite well and I do feel so sorry for them.
They have a few barriers up round the airfield to keep the public off the airfield during flying time as the outer edges are now owned by Croydon Council (Corporation of London actually) who permit the public to use it.
The RAF Air Cadets also use the airfield for their gliders in a separate hangar but have been grounded for nearly a year due to glider problems.
We as dog walkers are allowed round the outside of the airfield behind the barriers and there's a solid yellow line that runs right round and we are supposed to walk to the right of it away from air and ground crews flying.
When the Raf Cadets were flying they had lots of ground crews in yellow landies driving round to monitor and police the perimeter to keep dog walkers etc off but now they are not there the public walk where ever they please even when the gliders are up!
I have witness on several occasions joggers waiting for a glider to go up and then run across the runway as a short cut and 2 ladies with 2 dogs walking across the runway walking their dogs! 
It happens so much that the gliders cannot operate at weekends simply because they don't have enough ground crews to keep the public off the runway.
WHO in their right mind would walk across the runway!
Last week a dog walker was at last hit, paramedics carted him off to the hospital, wonder if the gliders will get sued?
One woman with a pram was walking down the runway and refused to get off it last I heard!
WHAT is wrong with people?
Do we have a subspecies who are so stupid that they have no sense of self preservation?
Cayla, please come and sort them out!
I'd pay good money to see you in action! 
Oz 

Click to expand...

What a bunch of twonks, I would be catapulting them with their own dog turd im affraid. I would set up some cameras and get their dogs crapping and the owners not picking it up (as im sure most wont) and at least  dobbing them in to the council to get them a fine. And of course I would be ranting (which is far worse to experiance for anyone) lmao.


----------



## TRECtastic (9 February 2015)

i get fed up of 'he/she only wants to play/say hello' when people are walking off lead with their dogs 
so unfair on my dogs , my beagle is not let off lead , very scent driven , but he also doesnt have that good dog language and can look a bit direct with unknown dogs so i dont want him to get into trouble with strange dogs 
he can 'meet' dogs quite happily from a distance , they dont need to interact in each others faces ! 
also i just cant understand why people let their dogs off lead without a solid recall ? 
the beagle has a good recall with no distractions but one sniff of something good and he would be off 
my other dog is good as gold off lead , has excellent dog skills but i wouldnt let her approach unknown dogs


----------



## Possum (9 February 2015)

Absolutely! We walk our girl down a track and she's frequently off lead. If we see a dog on a lead approaching she is put on lead. If a cyclist comes down she is sat on the grass at the side.

It's the reaction of the owners with the dogs on lead that confuses me - they act like our behaviour's completely alien. One lady with a DA husky, muzzled and head to tail yellow apologizes profusely every time we meet her - she's doing nothing wrong, has made it clear from a distance that her dog's not safe and it's on a lead, I feel awful for the reactions she obviously gets from a lot of people.
The people whose dogs are on lead for other reasons generally act like we are paranoid owners for not just letting our girl bound up to their dog on a lead.

And don't even get me started on people who think its acceptable for their dog to come bounding over, steal Katie's tennis ball, refuse to give it back and then let them chase it every time we throw it. It's HER ball. She wants to play fetch not play with your dog. And if you can't keep your dog from chasing a ball from the other side of the field, god forbid you ever meet livestock!


----------



## blackcob (9 February 2015)

I was about to present an anecdote about off-lead dogs and people meandering gormlessly down the start chute of a sled dog race but I think a runway trumps it! 

Despite my dogs always being on a lead we seem to have cultivated a reputation locally as 'those aggressive huskies' which suits me just fine if it means a few more people stay out of our way. A black labrador has killed two dogs in our village in the last year but nothing has come of it, seems it's fine if you've got such an anonymous dog (two out of three dogs here are black labs!)


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 February 2015)

CAYLA said:



			What a bunch of twonks, I would be catapulting them with their own dog turd im affraid. I would set up some cameras and get their dogs crapping and the owners not picking it up (as im sure most wont) and at least  dobbing them in to the council to get them a fine. And of course I would be ranting (which is far worse to experiance for anyone) lmao.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's another thing I spoke to the club owner tonight and he said every morning he finds dog poo infront and round his hangar, NEXT to the dog bin too. He has to wash the gliders frequently as they are constantly covered in dog sh**. Not nice when a paying client jumps out of the cockpit or in it! covered in dog poo is it.
I have bags in all pockets and look like a michelin man by the time I get back as so much sh** in bags in pockets!
But then, my ex girlfriend did say I was full of **** !

I will try over the coming months to get a few photos of the scale of the problem with idiots walking on the runway with dogs, prams etc and post them on here to show you, you won't believe your eyes!
One pilot coming in at over 60 mph had to lift his wing up and over the head of a jogger to avoid decapitating him who appeared out of nowhere right in front of him!
These gliders weigh half a ton and can get up to 170 mph in a dive and I have seen them land fast at over 90 mph, yet people walk in front of them!


----------



## NinjaPony (9 February 2015)

Out of control dogs on leads is one of my pet hates. My dog is very small and fluffy, she is kept on a long lead because her recall is normally good, but goes out the window if she sees a squirrel, and because she is very vulnerable to other dogs. She was attacked a few weeks ago and is still suffering the effects, so excuse me if I'm not thrilled by the prospect of your enormous dog racing straight at all 3.5kg of my dog. Put it on a lead if you can't control it! Don't just let it run up to strange dogs! 
My "favourite" incident has to be when a small terrier off lead ran straight at my on lead dog and started growling at her, trying to jump on her and pin her down. I snatched her up, at which point the owner says "well, I'm afraid he doesn't like puppies, you should pick her up whenever you see another dog". Firstly, my dog is nearly 2 years old, she is not a puppy- just very small! Secondly, my dog was walking at my side, and had gone nowhere near this dog because I don't let her run up to strange dogs. Thirdly, why should I have to carry my dog around? That defeats the whole point of a walk! Here's an idea, you train your dog to come to recall, or put it on a sodding lead rather than letting it terrorise other dogs. Stop blaming me for having the temerity to walk vaguely near you!


----------



## mynutmeg (9 February 2015)

Annette4 said:



			I have to admit......at the moment, Fizz's recall is hit and miss which I am putting down to her age (coming up to a year). 

I do my very best to work on this but when we do have an issue, I do everything I can do get her back and I am REALLY apologetic when it does happen. I am mortified! It has only happened twice and luckily they were lovely dogs and the owners (I think because of my reaction) were ok with me. She went back on a long line after the first incident and as she had been perfect, she went off again so the long line came off.....it's not been back off since!

I've been on the other end of it with a reactive dog and it drove me mad when people were rude and/or didn't apologise!
		
Click to expand...

It is a phase they often go through - I did competitive obedience with my collie when she was younger, at a year or so old she went through an incredibly embaressing phase of as soon as she was off the lead for heel work/recall etc she'd bog off around all the rings and refuse to come back (she had a perfect recall in training etc, just found shows a bit mind blowing). It took a couple of shows with her on a long line to get her over it and she was awful for about 6 months when out on walks. 
tbh even now she can be a bit hit and miss over whether she'll come back (I swear she's getting worse as she gets older - likes to pretend she's senile) but I can guarentee I can drop her so if she won't come back I'll drop her so she doesn't bother other people and then walk over and get her - she is a bit neurotic and gets funny moods over whether she 'can' come back but is always happy to go down - mental collie dogs!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 February 2015)

I wish I could cure my dad of letting his lurcher run up to other dogs .
The dog a bitch is a completely non aggressive and loves playing with strange dogs they go to the beach daily and often meet people with dogs and the dogs all play very nice for everyone , but some people don't want their dogs to play , for lots of reasons I can't get through to him it's driving me nuts .


----------



## MileAMinute (9 February 2015)

I feel much better having ranted and the fellow dog walker support on here!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 February 2015)

As the owner of an extremely dog aggressive dog, I am frequently furious with other owners. If he has a ball in his gob, he's fine, unless something tries to hump him or comes bouncing up to his face, understandably, he gets peed off. 

On our walks, I train to keep him focussed on me. If another dog comes near, his lead goes on, I hobble off. Why do owners then persist in allowing their dogs to still keep coming? And when I say that mine is aggressive, they respond that theirs is friendly. So?! Mine doesn't care, he'll still try to kill your dog, you mug! I'm sick of my walks being ruined by lazy owners who let their dogs career round after mine. 

One idiot stood and watched as my OH wrestled to keep Zak calm while her dog tried to hump him last week, even tho I told her he was aggressive. She made zero attempt to get him then I had to recall Brig to get her dog to come with him back to her. 

Me and you should walk together, Cayla, we'd blow everyone with ill trained dogs away!


----------



## stevieg (9 February 2015)

Oh dear. I'm afraid the success rate for recalls where Dexter is concerned tends to fluctuate in line with how many distractions there are around him.  
I have always had GSDs but then about 3 years ago my husband decided terriers were the way forward. Now recall with my GSDs was nigh on faultless and I was always happy I could rely on them to return to me. My first terrier, a Lakeland, was also (still is) amazingly obedient and I can take her anywhere. Then we bought another Lakeland and the difference is horrifying. He pays no attention to me whatsoever and it has now reached the point where I am reluctant to let him off lead which is a real pity. Training is extremely frustrating as in a group situation he doesn't even look at me.


----------



## DressageCob (9 February 2015)

I was once walking my dog in the field behind my house, and there was noone in there so my dog was off the lead. A man was watching us from the other side of the fence and shouted that we should let the dogs play. I replied "No, my dog doesn't play" and he said nonsense and let his dog in, off the lead, with him still on the other side of the fence. Before I could get to my dog or he to me (a lakeland terrier, then aged 12 so not the fastest), the great dane had him in his jaws and was shaking him around before flinging him across the field. Thankfully my dog was alright. The man apologised and said he isn't normally that rough. I just shouted "I said no you imbecile" before leaving. That sort of ignorance or selfishness is just beyond me. 

These days I only let my dog off the lead if we are alone. He's fine, he does come back and never runs to other dogs (he's just not interested) but he's rather deaf and while it seems like he hears me, he can't quite judge where my voice is coming from so runs in the wrong direction, which may be closer to other dogs. It's a little difficult though, because when off the lead he shows no interest, but will sniff if the dog is in front of him and is perfectly friendly, but when he's on the lead he growls as soon as they get close. This has only been the last couple of years though; I think his reduced vision and hearing make him feel threatened. I always tell people to recall their dogs. The most common response is "don't worry he's friendly". Well he may be, but he is making my dog feel threatened. 

It's the same when I'm not with my dog too. Some people seem to think that because they love their dogs everyone else will too. No, I don't want your slobbery, mud-covered dog jumping up at me, thank you very much. Have some manners and control your animal!


----------



## DressageCob (9 February 2015)

stevieg said:



			Oh dear. I'm afraid the success rate for recalls where Dexter is concerned tends to fluctuate in line with how many distractions there are around him.  
I have always had GSDs but then about 3 years ago my husband decided terriers were the way forward. Now recall with my GSDs was nigh on faultless and I was always happy I could rely on them to return to me. My first terrier, a Lakeland, was also (still is) amazingly obedient and I can take her anywhere. Then we bought another Lakeland and the difference is horrifying. He pays no attention to me whatsoever and it has now reached the point where I am reluctant to let him off lead which is a real pity. Training is extremely frustrating as in a group situation he doesn't even look at me.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Lakeland too! The manual said they reward owners with patience...mine definitely lives up to that! First 4 years he was on the lead only; far too naughty to let off. The next 6 years he was allowed off the lead because he would come back if called (except when chasing rabbits but that didn't affect other people, just the bunnies!), then the past 4 years he's back on the lead again most of the time, either due to genuine deafness or selective hearing  How he got his gold kennel club award is beyond me


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 February 2015)

A very sensible trainer said that she likes her dogs to be 'dog neutral'. She doesn't want her dogs to be friendly with others and doesn't think it's necessary to socialise them constantly as puppies. I see what she means and I'm happy that Bear and Brig are neutral.

 It's such a shame that Zak was attacked as a baby and I think I should have socialised him madly then. I do wish other owners would have the brain to control their over enthusiastic dogs. :rolleyes3:


----------



## lastchancer (10 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			WHAT is wrong with people?
Do we have a subspecies who are so stupid that they have no sense of self preservation?
Cayla, please come and sort them out!
I'd pay good money to see you in action! 
Oz 

Click to expand...

Yes we do, it's because we as a nation insist on protecting, providing for and enabling the moronic &  incompetent, resulting in a spoilt self entitled generation of a*** ****s. It's a reversal of the laws of nature.
I thought it was just me that thought a lot of dog walkers were muppets, apparently not


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 February 2015)

lastchancer said:



			Yes we do, it's because we as a nation insist on protecting, providing for and enabling the moronic &  incompetent, resulting in a spoilt self entitled generation of a*** ****s. It's a reversal of the laws of nature.
I thought it was just me that thought a lot of dog walkers were muppets, apparently not 

Click to expand...

Beautifully and accurately written!


----------



## gunnergundog (10 February 2015)

Interesting........I saw this thread yesterday and thought that sooner or later it would go the way that all similar threads on this topic appear to of late - so am very pleased it hasn't.  

As I have stated before, all my dogs are friendly and well socialised.  However, I do not need a random selection of out of control mutts testing their socialisation skills to the extreme.  I now have a couple of oldies who are very happy to still do a meet and greet IF you really must let your dog come over and IF it trots over in a calm fashion.  The oldies are arthritic and have various lumps and bumps so IF your out of control hooligan bumps into them/jumps on them/paw thwacks them or owt else IT HURTS THEM and I think too much of my dogs to allow that to happen.  I can do a very good 'wrath of God' impersonation, as can one of my other bitches who is now the oldies self-appointed protector.  She is a very good judge of character and engages with teenagers, distracting them from the oldies, or if necessary seeing any undesirables off in no uncertain manner.


----------



## Clodagh (10 February 2015)

Dog neutral is a good expression, mine all ignore other dogs on walks, unless as GG says they come over politely and quietly. Puppy can't altogether be trusted not to get overexcited but she does an excelelnt sit and stay.


----------



## AngieandBen (10 February 2015)

My little JR waa attacked by a lurcher  I tried to get him off, in the end I had to kick the dog off him )  He hates other dogs so he's always on a lead

He ended up at the vets with a hole in his side 

The lady with the lurcher thought it was funny...........well she did until she got my bill!

Our Cairn is petrified of dogs coming up to her so I end up having to pick her up a lot of the time.  Makes me so cross, all people say is " they only want to play" or " the're friendly really!"


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 February 2015)

CT my lab is also neutral- unless he sees dogs that he knows (by that I mean good friends who we walk with regularly) he will run to them but only them. 
If he sees other dogs on his walk he just looks across and then carries on when he realises he doesn't know them- he is friendly and if others come to him it doesn't bother me as he just has a quick sniff and carries on. He is also very aware of dogs body language and if he sees a dog he doesn't like the look of- potentially aggressive etc he just gives a wide berth to them. I totally agree about not overly socialising as pups.


----------



## Penny Less (11 February 2015)

Its very sad that on looking at dog rescue sites, which are mostly are trying to rehome staffies, they nearly all say dog needs basic training and must be only dog and these are often older dogs not puppies .  It should be much harder for people to own dogs I feel, perhaps they should have to have dog owning lessons and wear an L plate until they've passed.


----------



## stevieg (11 February 2015)

helenalbert said:



			I have a Lakeland too! The manual said they reward owners with patience...mine definitely lives up to that! First 4 years he was on the lead only; far too naughty to let off. The next 6 years he was allowed off the lead because he would come back if called (except when chasing rabbits but that didn't affect other people, just the bunnies!), then the past 4 years he's back on the lead again most of the time, either due to genuine deafness or selective hearing  How he got his gold kennel club award is beyond me 

Click to expand...


My older Lakeland had her Gold before she was 12 months old. The younger one is a hopeless case I'm afraid but totally adorable


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 February 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Its very sad that on looking at dog rescue sites, which are mostly are trying to rehome staffies, they nearly all say dog needs basic training and must be only dog and these are often older dogs not puppies .  It should be much harder for people to own dogs I feel, perhaps they should have to have dog owning lessons and wear an L plate until they've passed.
		
Click to expand...

This makes me so cross, for private homes they are making their dogs virtually unrehomable,when rescues do this then I always think this is unforgiveable, surely they can work with that dog and change it as that dog will have to spend forever in a kennel waiting for that illusive home.


----------



## aintgotnohay (12 February 2015)

i hate people with unneutered males who are off the lead and out of control.if one of my bitches is in season they get walked on lead early in morning or stay at home.but when i walk out of season bitches together on leads im met with abuse from few locals who have 'randy' out of control unneutered males.theres a flat coated retriever on a flexi lead that pulls the woman mid air across the playing fields and a mouthy unemployed toothless skinny piece with glasses with a horny jack russell.do my head in.ive been bondaged in a flexi lead and had a chain coupling embossed across my mouth with half a white poodle pressing down on me cos of this hormaonal out of control dogs.


----------



## nianya (12 February 2015)

I appreciated the fact that my husky was mostly dog-neutral, made it very easy to take him out riding with me as he cared only about my mare.  But when he got older, blind and arthritic it used to drive me absolutely mad that people wouldn't control their dogs.  Worst was when I was very clearly injured, walking slowly with a cane with my very slow arthritic blind dog and some ass let his dog come bounding up to me nearly knocking us both down.  When I was fully mobile I would always get between them and tell the other dog "no" very loudly and pointing away from me.  Then I'd yell at the owners.  Usually worked.  

Years ago there was a dalmatian in our neighborhood who was extremely aggressive and would attack any dog it saw.  It came after my sister walking our collie (always on lead), so we took to walking with a crop. I know it's horrid, and I don't sanction hitting animals but if it's a choice between that or getting bitten...


----------



## Echo24 (13 February 2015)

I always make a point of calling my dog back if I see someone's dog on a lead. I presume it's on a lead for a reason and would not want my dog saying hello. Common sense and common courtesy really.


----------



## wren123 (13 February 2015)

The one thing that absolutely drives me to distraction is people asking me if my bitch (spayed at the earliest vet recommended time) is in season!! It absolutely infuriates me that people can't stop their dogs attempting to hump my poor lab, and also the thinking that I would be imbeclic enough to take a bitch in season out in the park at a busy time! And the same people ask me again and again! My old lab had to be put down albeit at 14 for arthiritic hips so I really cannot abide big dogs attermpting to mount my girl.
Cayla you can come for a walk with me too! My dog walks beautifully to heel but actually runs away from the out of control off lead dogs trying to mount her.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 February 2015)

wren123 said:



			The one thing that absolutely drives me to distraction is people asking me if my bitch (spayed at the earliest vet recommended time) is in season!! It absolutely infuriates me that people can't stop their dogs attempting to hump my poor lab, and also the thinking that I would be imbeclic enough to take a bitch in season out in the park at a busy time! And the same people ask me again and again! My old lab had to be put down albeit at 14 for arthiritic hips so I really cannot abide big dogs attermpting to mount my girl.
Cayla you can come for a walk with me too!
		
Click to expand...

A couple walking a randy golden retriever who was insisting on humping my MALE (neutered) Jack Russell asked me if my dog was in season!


----------



## wren123 (13 February 2015)

Unbelievable!


----------



## gunnergundog (14 February 2015)

wren123 said:



			also the thinking that I would be imbeclic enough to take a bitch in season out in the park at a busy time! .
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, around here some people do.....and what is more have the bitch off-lead.


----------



## LittleCob (15 February 2015)

My dog was attacked by a offlead dog about a month ago on one of our usual walks. As soon as it saw us it came charging towards us. Horrible scary experience. 

 After much swearing from me, and the owner giving his dog a good kicking, he apologized profusely but said he needs to let him off lead so he takes him up to these trails because it's quiet - it's a blooming popular dog walking spot! Told him his aggressive dog should not be off lead at all. He agreed and apologised again. 

Anyway saw the idiot and his aggressive off lead dog again tonight. I was clearly paying more attention than him as I managed to change direction and get out the way. 30 seconds later, owner spotted us and scrambled around to get his dog on the lead. 5 secs later the dog spotted us...

Some people are just morons.


----------



## Nosey (15 February 2015)

It seems to be getting far worse-I really can't recall many incidents at all involving out of control dogs in my youth whereas a week or so ago my poor daughter was subject to 3 dogs bolting up behind her all aggressive-snapping/growling-pony bolts nearly to road & when owner quite some time later attempts to retrieve them says she didn't expect to see a horse there-ie on a bridle way!!!! Why do people let their dogs get well out of their sight esp given they've got sod all control!
Also used to infuriate me when both my children were younger about 2/3 yrs old-having dogs fly up to them & owners telling me they love children! I'm sorry get your out of control dog away from my child-your behaviour is enough to put them off dogs for life & is probably the equivalent of an adult being charged by a bull elephant!!


----------



## Moomin1 (15 February 2015)

Really irritates me.  I was stood in my front door heavily pregnant last summer and someone was walking past with their dog off lead.  Said dog spotted my cat in the front garden and ran straight after him, nearly sweeping my legs under me as my cat ran past me into the house - the dog actually tried to run into my house and goodness knows the outcome had I not have grabbed it's collar as it pushed past me.  The owner was barely even sorry and didn't even look concerned.  Had that dog have hurt my cat, or my unborn baby then I would have given them a lot more to worry about, but at the time I didn't have the energy to even say much to her.


----------

